# Personal Top Five



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

average of 164! wow man! I'm ashamed to put mine up lol. Great job! I doubt anyone is making 1000. That's 5 bucks grossing 200.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

dbuzz40 said:


> average of 164! wow man! I'm ashamed to put mine up lol. Great job! I doubt anyone is making 1000. That's 5 bucks grossing 200.


thanks, all bow kills too  i'm betting some lucky sucker has made a 1,000 tho


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine is 721 lol


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

the only way my top 5 will reach 1000 is if you add the body weight and the antlers together :tongue:


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

stevewes2004 said:


> the only way my top 5 will reach 1000 is if you add the body weight and the antlers together :tongue:


x2!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

815, I guess that makes me 163.


----------



## KyGaBowOnly (Sep 27, 2011)

My top 5 add up to 1,100". Yes I'm a BEAST when it comes to hunting!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

757 for me. I guess I have a lot of catching up to do hahaha. If I could tally up my top 5 screw ups, I think they would be around 955. I just suck at closing the deal but that is what keeps me going!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

KyGaBowOnly said:


> My top 5 add up to 1,100". Yes I'm a BEAST when it comes to hunting!


pics pics...:tongue:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

180 p&y said:


> what do your top five whitetail bucks gross?
> 
> 820" for me. someone has to have over a thousand . . . . . . .



Lol, nowhere near 820" for me. 

Well done sir!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

180 p&y said:


> thanks, all bow kills too  i'm betting some lucky sucker has made a 1,000 tho


How much?


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> what do your top five whitetail bucks gross?
> 
> 820" for me. someone has to have over a thousand . . . . . . .


Do you have pics of these?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

180
158
155
154
173


----------



## indiana boy (Mar 12, 2007)

758 here.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

hunting170 said:


> How much?


saskguy???


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

jclaws1 needs to be in this!

no disrespect, put he has some bigginz


----------



## stringpopper (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine would be lucky to break 600


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

180 p&y said:


> saskguy???


I know sask has 5 over 180 including a 230 something


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

180 p&y said:


> saskguy???


He`s got some giants, but I don`t think they average 200".


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

566" for me but I'm only 19years old only been bowhunting since I was 13


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

765


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> He`s got some giants, but I don`t think they average 200".


I bet they average 190s though


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

824 is the best i can do


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think my top 5 hit about...... 20" haha


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> I bet they average 190s though


I would almost take that bet too.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> I bet they average 190s though
> I would almost take that bet too.


You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> I would almost take that bet too.


Well his biggest went over 230 and the one he got last year scored mid 190s, depends what the others went I know he said he has 5 over 180.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


Haha ah yes I knew you would prove me right!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


yeah i rounded the fractions down too


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> thanks, all bow kills too


Serious kudos on that!! Your top photo buck almsot looks similar to one of mine, a 5x6 with a longer left brow tine and a 5pt right side.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

#1 - 148"
#2 - 133"
#3 - 100" ??
#4 - Whatever a button buck grosses....
#5 - N/A


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

About oh 130" lol


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I couldn't tell ya....cuz I haven't shot five bucks worth even measuring.

I'm so ashamed


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeffress77 said:


> #1 - 148"
> #2 - 133"
> #3 - 100" ??
> #4 - Whatever a button buck grosses....
> #5 - N/A


My list is similar only 20 so I should have time to build it up.
1. 152
2. 145
3. 137
4. 115
5. 60? First buck small 6

Also screwed up and gut shot a 160" ten my first year bowhunting never found him. Also had several chances at a 180 last year, oh well maybe this year.


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

536".... Thats including two illy bucks that scored 139" and 129".... Do the math for average of other 3 bucksukey: Im half way to saskguy!!!!!


----------



## andys archery (Nov 15, 2006)

stan potts may be at the 1K mark. I believe he has 4 over 200, although I am not sure they are all bow kills.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.



Holy **** is all i have to say man, that is awesome. I hope to be like that as well


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

Saskguy, those are some great bucks, you are very fortunate to be able to hunt where you do. It would be awesome for you and Jclaws to team up and form a hunting show, 2 regular guys that seem to get it done every year.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

saskguy said:


> you'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to samazingound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


amazing


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


That`s why I said "almost".:wink: I knew you had some giants.


----------



## 176"buck (Jul 7, 2010)

802" if u count 1 muley.787" whitetails only.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> That`s why I said "almost". I knew you had some giants.


Really they are just #'s...obviously great bucks but I have no doubt that many other guys could do the same if they lived where I do., I am pretty certain that if I luck out and get the one I want this yr I could get over 1200 on 6.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Rounding down the fractions, I'm at 702". So a 140.4 average. I got some work to do.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


Haha. Bam.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


You are the man of AT that is for sure. I look forwward every year to see just what you have killed. Keep it up, you need to open a guide service and then send me prices.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm catching up to saksguy - ONLY 250 inches to go. I come in at about 769 - without fractions too. All killed with an arrow in the great state of Maryland.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

top five?!?! I don't even have 5 yet, I'm at 3 and prob around 270


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> I'm catching up to saksguy - ONLY 250 inches to go. I come in at about 769 - without fractions too. All killed with an arrow in the great state of Maryland


Deadly stuff bud,....keep on them like you are, you'll get more doozies.

I believe I'm in for a stretch of less successful yrs...............kids, they take far more of my time now than deer.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

moondoondude said:


> I'm catching up to saksguy - ONLY 250 inches to go. I come in at about 769 - without fractions too. All killed with an arrow in the great state of Maryland.


One deer away!:thumbs_up


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I got a ways to go to catch up with sasguy also.my top 5 are right at 900 inches.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jclaws1 said:


> I got a ways to go to catch up with sasguy also.my top 5 are right at 900 inches.


Man that is embarassing. Haha not... another stone cold monster buck killer right there!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

ive never scored my bucks killed...but for my top 5 bucks, i would just guess that im at +/- 300 haha..my top 5 are a 9" spread 3 pt(only w/ bow), 10" 5 point, 9" 6 point, 11" 7 point, and a 14" 8 point...i have also shot a spike, but that one didnt make the top 5...someday my #s will be higher haha


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

757" for me


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

saskguy said:


> Deadly stuff bud,....keep on them like you are, you'll get more doozies.
> 
> I believe I'm in for a stretch of less successful yrs...............kids, they take far more of my time now than deer.


I believe your stretch will result in much older bucks - and an increase of chewed antlers in the endless landscapes of Sask. The older bucks, no big deal... but the chewed, decomposing 100+ inch antlers... Now that's a problem.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know a bunch of older guys in central Kansas that have been hunting for at least 20-30 years and im sure they have above 160" averages on their top 5, probably closer to 170". You walk into their garage and they have antlers just piled up everywhere, its a way of life for most. A 213" monster was killed 7 miles from my house.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

jclaws1 said:


> I got a ways to go to catch up with sasguy also.my top 5 are right at 900 inches.


By "a ways to go" do you mean a long drive to your huntin' spot this season?:thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

WOWWWWWWWWWW

This thread is sick!

All I can seem to think at this moment is DAMN, and other related obscene thoughts


My average for my top 5 bucks is only 128". But then again I grew up hunting in a state where a 125" buck is very solid (CT). In a few more years of hunting kansas I should be able to get that average up to 140-150". 

I wonder if Stan Pott's or ADam Hayes could beat a 204" average for their top 5 whitetails? 

Saskguy...hope you realize you are quite likely in the top 5 or 10 people on PLANET EARTH for the average of their 5 biggest freerange whitetail bucks gross score. Outrageous!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> I know a bunch of older guys in central Kansas that have been hunting for at least 20-30 years and im sure they have above 160" averages on their top 5, probably closer to 170". You walk into their garage and they have antlers just piled up everywhere, its a way of life for most. A 213" monster was killed 7 miles from my house.


That's awesome. Would love to hear some stories from those guys.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> This thread is sick!
> 
> ...


You know thats interesting...I wonder how big the other bucks guys like Tony Lovstuen and Mike Beatty have shot are. Having a 300"+ has got to get you close even if your other biggest bucks only go 140-150.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


1000" for five bucks is simply a pipe dream for me. My five biggest go 178, 175, 165, 165, & 152. 835 inches, all bow kills too.


----------



## tjmitchell (Jul 8, 2006)

868 that is gross score,3 that make bc ,1 registered,damn proud of everyone of them


----------



## bt028 (Aug 28, 2010)

you fellas put my collective gross of possibly 100" to shame, ha. I'll be willing to bet I'm in the running for nanny neck gross length tho! good luck to y'all, hope it's a safe blessed season for ya!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would love to see some pics of these bucks guys! Post them up!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel inferior.


----------



## mnbuckhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently sitting at my computer feelin completely worthless by comparison...


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> 1000" for five bucks is simply a pipe dream for me. My five biggest go 178, 175, 165, 165, & 152. 835 inches, all bow kills too.


All still awesome bucks, and bowkills too, congrats! Location..location..sure helps alot.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

None of these without pics count.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

138
125
123
120
120
Total 626
Avg.125.2 inches per deer Not good but not too bad for my area


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

591" ... go Tennessee! 

some of y'all have gotten some bruisers. congrats to y'all, thats awesome


----------



## TheCracker (Jul 16, 2011)

ive only killed 2 worth scoring, 127 4/8, and 152 6/8


----------



## troyherm (Sep 2, 2009)

Jeffress77 said:


> #1 - 148"
> #2 - 133"
> #3 - 100" ??
> #4 - Whatever a button buck grosses....
> #5 - N/A


Button buck should count as 1


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

139, 131,130,128,125


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Gotta represent MI public land, I get 554 on my best 5!!! And dang proud of it!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Saskguy...hope you realize you are quite likely in the top 5 or 10 people on PLANET EARTH for the average of their 5 biggest freerange whitetail bucks gross score. Outrageous


I realize that is possible.....I doubt anyone close to me (loved ones and friends) would have a clue about that.


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Saskguy...
What a resume!!! Are these from private lands or government? If you get a chance to post some pics I am sure we would all love to see them. That goes for all of you guys out there. Those are some very impressive numbers. I would love to shoot 1 that makes the book much less 3,4 or 5! Geez!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

you guys are beasts


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Are these from private lands or government? If you get a chance to post some pics I am sure we would all love to see them.


All from private land. Not leased, sole access or managed or anyting like that, just handshake permission from a variety of neighbors, softball teammates and friends close to home.
Here is the smallest and the largest. (L&R)








2nd and 3rd largest gross scoring are the two most right.








Last yrs hasn't came home from the taxi. yet.
















A field photo of the largest.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

saskguy said:


> All from private land. Not leased, sole access or managed or anyting like that, just handshake permission from a variety of neighbors, softball teammates and friends close to home.
> Here is the smallest and the largest. (L&R)
> 
> 
> ...


Your a machine, and how much did the one you shot not back from the taxi wiegh? That things neck is a tank


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

mine would be over 1000 if i didn't round down the fractions. rounded down it comes in at around 550.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

id be at 617, all PA bucks. Ive yet to even see bucks as big as some of you guys have shot.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

163
158
154
145
138

total of 758 average of 151.6

Hopefully I will improve on this in the next few months:wink: Also these are all bow kills :darkbeer:


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

778 ish is what i came up with, should be a few points higher averageukey:


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Im at 901


----------



## PoppaPump (Feb 15, 2010)

818; could/should be around 835 but that is about it


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Fortyneck said:


> jclaws1 needs to be in this!
> 
> no disrespect, put he has some bigginz


Yeah, jclaws is a killer.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

saskguy is the man! I just want to shed hunt that area, its frikin amazing.


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

yellodog said:


> mine would be over 1000 if i didn't round down the fractions. rounded down it comes in at around 550.


hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha. That's great stuff man, hahahaha.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

871 for me. All bow kills. Still looking for my first 200"er. Blowed my chance on one a couple years ago. Only whitetail I ever killed with a gun was a spike about 40 years ago and I was tickled to death


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

saskguy said:


> All from private land. Not leased, sole access or managed or anyting like that, just handshake permission from a variety of neighbors, softball teammates and friends close to home.
> Here is the smallest and the largest. (L&R)
> 
> 
> ...





Simply awesome!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

672 is not bad for all florida kills.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Are we talking top 5 bucks or top 5 archery bucks?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

JOSHM said:


> 163
> 158
> 154
> 145
> ...


Dang Josh our scores are almost exact


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

791" and all 5 blacktails.......


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey saskguy,

Did you scope yourself on that 235"? I know I would be looking long and hard into my scope if I saw that monster in it, if only to make sure it didn't suddenly vanish as I pulled the trigger. :wink:


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Are we talking top 5 bucks or top 5 archery bucks?


I'm assuming "bucks" as the original poster stated there were sure to be people over 1000. I'm not sure that would be a super safe claim with archery, though it well could be.



> Hey saskguy,
> 
> Did you scope yourself on that 235"?


You betcha!!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you, but this thread impresses the crap out of me...!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

saskguy said:


> You betcha!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok cool, I wanted to make sure I wasnt lying haha. 



saskguy said:


> I'm assuming "bucks" as the original poster stated there were sure to be people over 1000. I'm not sure that would be a super safe claim with archery, though it well could be.
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha!!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

deerhunter3241 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but this thread impresses the crap out of me...!


darn right it is


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

recalculated to figure in two gun kills....I am at 978. That is over 10 years tho


----------



## TD201 (Sep 8, 2011)

Whats the best for Bow Kills only, anyone made a 1000? 

Mine with just bowkills is 935''.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

TD201 said:


> Whats the best for Bow Kills only, anyone made a 1000?
> 
> Mine with just bowkills is 935''.


Mine are all bowkills.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

TD201 said:


> Whats the best for Bow Kills only, anyone made a 1000?
> 
> Mine with just bowkills is 935''.


You are definately hunting in a good area thats for sure!


----------



## 25ftup (Feb 2, 2009)

KyGaBowOnly said:


> My top 5 add up to 1,100". Yes I'm a BEAST when it comes to hunting!


This doesnt even seem possible. Either you are really bad at math or those are some really big bucks. Id like to see some pics of these


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

jclaws1 said:


> Mine are all bowkills.


Jclaws your up close to 1000" arent you?


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Jclaws your up close to 1000" arent you?


No! 

900"


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> That is over 10 years tho


So what!!!! After this yr mine will be over 10 yrs too. Seriously though....I only get to shoot one buck a yr..how bout' you in Ohio?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

0/5=0"


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there a consensus for this thread figuring NT points on deer scored as typicals? Ignoring them, adding them or deducting?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah in Ohio we only get one buck a year. Really makes you think about what buck to shoot when you know its your only one for the whole year.




saskguy said:


> So what!!!! After this yr mine will be over 10 yrs too. Seriously though....I only get to shoot one buck a yr..how bout' you in Ohio?


----------



## Bownovice13 (Aug 21, 2011)

572 but I'm 13 so I have time


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

1- 188
2-145
3-125
4-130ish
5-140

728 is my number


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

saskguy said:


> So what!!!! After this yr mine will be over 10 yrs too. Seriously though....I only get to shoot one buck a yr..how bout' you in Ohio?


I get alot more tags than that.I shot 2 of my top 5 in 2007 and the other 3 in 2009.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats pretty cool right there


MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Dang Josh our scores are almost exact


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Yeah in Ohio we only get one buck a year. Really makes you think about what buck to shoot when you know its your only one for the whole year.


I agree, but still


> I get alot more tags than that


I'm jealous.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

153

152

148

142

135

total 730, not great but not bad for N.C.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Just under 750. Most are bowkills. I feel like like I am just starting to get warmed up.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

And Sask, that's bananas. Very impressive.


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

Probably about 4 or 5, but who's counting


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

jclaws1 said:


> I get alot more tags than that.I shot 2 of my top 5 in 2007 and the other 3 in 2009.


I guess it's a kind of thing where you want whatever you can't get - I for one actually wish that tags were more limited here- 2 bucks is fine. We get 6 buck tags or something absurd like that here and unlimited antlerless harvest. I have had 2 years where I have killed 2 bucks - don't get me wrong -I couldn't even begin to put a number on the bucks I see in a year. I have already seen a handful of P & Y bucks within 30 yards in the past 2 weeks.

If I even killed 2 bucks a year instead of one - I am positive my hunting would be considerably worse - maybe even sucky. For example, the buck I am trying to shoot this year I have been watching for 3 years. I get familiar with pretty much all the deer in my hunting area year-round. Just because you can shoot 6, doesn't mean you should. Just a rant. Jclaws you are probably hunting a much more proportionate and healthy herd than myself also in a state that does an excellent job in mangaging its herd. Both hunters, like you, and the DNR are both concerned and interested in maintaining a healthy herd. The hunters care about the rules and their herd, and the DNR cares about the herd and the hunters- that's probably the largest determinant in figuring out how many bucks you can shoot. Again, sorry for the rant.

Also, congratulations to everyone here who shoots a lot of big deer. Congratulations on your effort mostly- I know it takes a ton of effort, hard work, and patience to make it happen. You don't just get lucky 5 times with 5 great deer.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Far cry from some of the numbers others put up.

But my top five gross 761. All with a bow.


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets see
167
156
139
139
125
726" not bad for the last 7 years all witj a bow


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

765 green gross, abnormal points excluded. Mark Twain.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Great thread.


Come on Stanley...post em up.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

JOSHM said:


> Thats pretty cool right there


mine too, nearly mirror your guys.

Unofficial rule here.......if your posting numbers over 850, we want pics!!! Not that we doubt you, we just want to drool a little! Gives us something to dream about!


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

What a sweet thread I have killed 2 bucks puts me around 150 ish lol.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Quartermoons said:


> Is there a consensus for this thread figuring NT points on deer scored as typicals? Ignoring them, adding them or deducting?


gross score is what i intended. and no i didn't specify bow kills, personally i wouldn't kill anything with a gun cept a home intruder :wink:

one buck a yr here in kansas. i've killed 22 bucks in 23 yrs since i started bowhunting. 10 over 140 and 4 more over pope and young minimum. i wont pass a legitimate 150, contrary to what you may have heard they aren't behind every tree here


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to see pics of all your guys top 5 lined up! Come on!!!!


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome thread. Mines around 550. Feel a little intimidated!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> i wont pass a legitimate 150, contrary to what you may have heard they aren't behind every tree here


They're not behind every tree anywhere are they? I believe I know of 2 bucks that are over 150" in my area this yr. There are millions of trees.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

saskguy said:


> They're not behind every tree anywhere are they? I believe I know of 2 bucks that are over 150" in my area this yr. There are millions of trees.


well if you watch the 'pro's' they act like that's the case. some properties do hold those kinda bucks year in and year out. let me win the lottery and i'll show ya


----------



## clint6760 (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome thread. Mines around 550. Feel a little intimidated!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to see pics of all your guys top 5 lined up! Come on!!!!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> well if you watch the 'pro's' they act like that's the case. some properties do hold those kinda bucks year in and year out. let me win the lottery and i'll show ya


I agree...in somewhat of a controlled enviroment, (food plots, sole access etc) some preoperties do hold those deer yr after yr but not in the real world that I live in that includes numerous hunters on the same land, lots of predation and winter....real winter. (it's the toughest of all on them) . Eventually you'll hit a dry yr on a property or 2. I'm in your boat, let me win too, for I cannot even imagine the end result.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

update! shot this buck this morning bumped my #5 off the list with a 192 gross! new total 858, come on 2012


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> i wont pass a legitimate 150, contrary to what you may have heard they aren't behind every tree here





180 p&y said:


> update! shot this buck this morning bumped my #5 off the list with a 192 gross! new total 858, come on 2012


150's definitely not behind every tree...

...They look like 190's!!! :wink::thumbs_up

Congratulations!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Look at him all wrapped up in bailin' twine. You gonna get him mounted like that or clean him up?

P.S. Have a :darkbeer: on me even if its a glass of milk. :thumbs_up


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

Great buck 180 p&y!!!


----------



## kchunter (Mar 10, 2009)

714


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> update! shot this buck this morning bumped my #5 off the list with a 192 gross! new total 858, come on 2012


Very NICE. congrats


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

great buck 180 p&y!!!


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

135
142
145
148
169

739 total
147.8 average


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

this thread kinda removes the luck factor out of the equation. 1 could be just luck, but 5? methinks not. and shooting 5 whoppers might be easier in sask or iowa, but that don't mean it's easy.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

180 p&y said:


> update! shot this buck this morning bumped my #5 off the list with a 192 gross! new total 858, come on 2012


 Congrats! Thats a pig! 

Any pics or sightings before today?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

:thumbs_doif i had great deer mine would rank high but we don't have big whitetail in pa.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the 900 club? I think Jim Shockey may have invented this (not sure on that though)

Your top six bucks have to total to 900 to get in the "club". I think net also.....


My # for this thread is 815.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

crankn101 said:


> Congrats! Thats a pig!
> 
> Any pics or sightings before today?


well things could have been way different, i wanted to take that stand down. we had trouble with vandals last year messing with our cameras and stealing memory cards etc. on this place. but when we went to take our stands down my buddy and my son insisted we leave one on a creek crossing that had a lot of tracks. we never had pics of any bucks last year over 125" on this piece of land. honestly i was just going through early season motions spending a few hours sitting getting my "tree sitting excersize" done in preparation for all day sits in november. lucky me


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

impressive thread. i have to shoot 5 bucks first i guess.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

stan potts and adam hayes have both killed three over 200 inches and there other two are knocking on the door.There are quite a few hunters over a 1000.I am not close,love to read this stuff.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bump for a cool thread.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Impressive, can't even compare.

Cant eat the rack either!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Figuring top 5 

Bow only - 901
Bow and gun - 978


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

After seeing all these numbers, I know feel like a failure at hunting. Thanks everyone! Lol.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you need to change your top 5 180!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

my 3 bucks put me right around 380


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

1 = 160
2 = 145
3 = 144
4 = 140
5 = 135
Total = 724


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, Who mande changes to their top 5 this year?


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Not me.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

saskguy said:


> Not me.


dang...


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I did, I replaced my #5 buck which was 131, with a 142.

brought my NEW total to 772. Don't guess thats too bad, as all have been within the last 6 years, in my home state, and with a bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## mike.casey (Jan 10, 2012)

Can I use my top 10?

I'm mid 500's after 14 years of hunting in AR.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

175
170
153
150
150
798

159 average


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

I have nothing near what you guys have...I would be lucky to break 700.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not really a top end kind of guy because I hunted most my life in WV where the state record is 175.

Here is a nice figure I can throw out-- top 25 average 148, no; game farms, guided hunts, honey holes on private ground.


----------



## Clark8907 (May 11, 2010)

My top 5 is 659 all of which came from GA except 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

hunting170 said:


> 1000" for five bucks is simply a pipe dream for me. My five biggest go 178, 175, 165, 165, & 152. 835 inches, all bow kills too.


Aren't those net scores?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

to put this in perspective....

1000" 's is a 200" average for your top 5 bucks!!!!

THATS JUST PLAIN SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! regardless of where your from!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Aren't those net scores?


I wish


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

huntnfishnut said:


> Ok, Who mande changes to their top 5 this year?


ME  got a new #1, 201" gross


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

JOSHM said:


> 163
> 158
> 154
> 145
> ...


Im replacing my 5th buck with a 147 from this year, also bow kill

new total is 767, average of 153.4 :darkbeer:


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> 1 = 160
> 2 = 145
> 3 = 144
> 4 = 140
> ...


I need to change mine as well for this years buck.

1 = 160
2 = 160
3 = 145
4 = 144
5 = 140
Total = 749


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Not even close to a lot of you, but Im still proud of each and every one of them. Gotta keep it in perspective as all but one came off of 25 acres or less, and with bow in the last 5 years.
147
144
134
133
132
_____
690


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm hesitant to post this, but mine is 596". Those are 132, 127, 127, 110 and 100. Those top 3 are all in the last 5 years when I started holding out for bigger deer so my number should grow each year now. My hat's off to guys like saskguy, jclaws and moondoondude...amazing! But I'm very proud of my deer nonetheless!


----------



## BigBuckKiller08 (Aug 20, 2008)

mikep43019 said:


> 824 is the best i can do


same here 824 is all i got! Good thing is it's only going up!


----------



## BigBuckKiller08 (Aug 20, 2008)

BigBuckKiller08 said:


> same here 824 is all i got! Good thing is it's only going up!


Sorry i see people are putting #s up

192
161
160
159
152


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> I'm not really a top end kind of guy because I hunted most my life in WV where the state record is 175.
> 
> Here is a nice figure I can throw out-- top 25 average 148, no; game farms, guided hunts, honey holes on private ground.


didn't anyone else notice this? i'd call this incredible. quite an accomplishment anywhere, especially in your area.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

about 490 for me...living in the SE sucks ukey: All are from NC, GA and FL.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My top 5 would average 1000 if I added alters, body weight, tag prices and the total of the gas I spent getting there.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

1: 138"
2: 100"
3,4,5,6,7,8... all small. I hunt in florida give me a break!

I do have probably amassed over 300" in hog tusks though! I kill a lot of those.


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

My top 5
165
142
141
130
125
Sorry I don't have a pic of my 125 inch buck. These were all bow kills. I'm proud of every one of them. Congrats to all of you that posted on here.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> ME  got a new #1, 201" gross


I don't doubt it, I just want to see a pic.

Congrats! :thumbs_up


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow some incredible numbers you guys are putting up here. Many of you guys definitely have the formula figured out for giant bucks. I heard Stan Potts get mentioned, he does have 4 bucks at or over 200", and another at 197".. I'd love to see his official top five score.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

1.96
2.94
3.4.5. all about 80 inches and below. Thats Florida Couse deer for ya. But I have alot of doe skulls.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

James Vee said:


> Just under 750. Most are bowkills. I feel like like I am just starting to get warmed up.


Looks like I was right with this statement. I jumped up to 781 from just shy of 750. 

781.


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

Try getting 1000 here on the east coast, shoot its hard just getting 700 on the east coast...who here is on the east coast.


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

O yea 738 for me all here in maryland..


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

786 here !!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Fortyneck said:


> I don't doubt it, I just want to see a pic.
> 
> Congrats! :thumbs_up


 i posted it already but i dont mind doing it again  i originally posted 192 gross, in all the excitement and confusion the day of the kill we made some math errors and omitted two measurments. p&y certified guy grossed it green at 201" and change, 192 net. my new top five 201, 180, 173, 158, 155 = 867. all bow kills.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

765" im only 23


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Some awesome numbers being put up on this thread.

You can see that the top numbers are coming from the top states/provinces for the most part.

Certainly not taking anything away, but a 750 in a mediocre state is every bit as impressive as a 900 in a great state....IMO.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> i posted it already but i dont mind doing it again  i originally posted 192 gross, in all the excitement and confusion the day of the kill we made some math errors and omitted two measurments. p&y certified guy grossed it green at 201" and change, 192 net. my new top five 201, 180, 173, 158, 155 = 867. all bow kills.
> View attachment 1308998


I'm sorry, I thought you got another one, on top of that one, anyway I don't mind seeing that one again either 

Thanx.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

hahaha about 250 maybe


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

nope, one buck a yr here. only about 6 1/2 months to go til i getta try again tho !


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Certainly not taking anything away, but a 750 in a mediocre state is every bit as impressive as a 900 in a great state....IMO


Well said.


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

This would be one of the best threads ever if everyone would have a pic with the scores!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

My top five only score 690:sad:


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Subscribed for a great thread!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Just under 700 --- all bow.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

744


----------



## PYbucks (Mar 9, 2005)

157, 156, 153, 152, 144 = 762

All bow DIY, none shot in MI :wink:


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is a quick picture.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

667 for me. All 5 were 130-138. Just can't seem to break that 140 mark. Maybe this year?


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Im sure there are a few guys on here, that just don't prefer to post their bucks, that top Sask's. not saying he don't have big deer, cuz he sure does! just saying.


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

180 p&y said:


> what do your top five whitetail bucks gross?
> 
> 820" for me. someone has to have over a thousand . . . . . . .


yea I suppose Stan Potts does but over a 1000" for 5 deer is jaw dropping....I wish I lived in the Mid West


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Im sure there are a few guys on here, that just don't prefer to post their bucks, that top Sask's. not saying he don't have big deer, cuz he sure does! just saying.


If there are, and there might be,...what a shame they won't share.
Just saying.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

2 things that MUST be in place to be able to post a very high total on this thread.

1) location/opportunity

2) being able make good on those opportunities.

If either #1 or #2 is not maximized, then the total score on your 5 best is going to be lower.

Some people are great at #2 (finding, setting up on, and closing the deal), but #1 is lacking. They simply don't hunt the kind of land that will produce jaw dropping mega bucks.

While some people live and hunt the best land on the continent, but really lack the ability to put themselves in a position to close the deal on huge bucks regularly.

Very few have #1 and #2 in place, thats why there are so few scores over 900, or 1000 especially.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I would say that I am in the mid-upper class of #1, and I do all I can do to be at the upper echelon of #2. Most bucks in my area top out in the 140 range. If you can kill 150s, especially with a level of consistency, you are putting in work.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Sweet man cave James!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

You kill a 130 in my town and it rots in the back of the truck from driving it around and showing folks lol


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

^^^that made me laugh. 

Thanks Sask.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

scrapejuice said:


> 2 things that MUST be in place to be able to post a very high total on this thread.
> 
> 1) location/opportunity
> 
> ...


I was with you until that last sentence. I`m going to say that very, very few hunters ever lay eyes on a *legitimate* (just look at some of the over-inflated scores of the racks on here and you`ll understand what I mean by legitimate) 200" buck. I have lived, and hunted, my entire life in the big buck Mecca of Southern Illinois. I might have seen one buck that was pushing the 200" mark in that time. There just aren`t that many out there to believe that you have a chance to see five of them...let alone have them in range to actually kill them. I have killed 6 of the 8 biggest bucks to come within range of my stand. Even if I had killed the two that got away I still would be short of 900". saskguy, or anyone for that matter, with 5 that total over 1000" is an incredibly amazing feat. There just simply aren`t that many 200" bucks out there.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

hunting170 said:


> I was with you until that last sentence. I`m going to say that very, very few hunters ever lay eyes on a *legitimate* (just look at some of the over-inflated scores of the racks on here and you`ll understand what I mean by legitimate) 200" buck. I have lived, and hunted, my entire life in the big buck Mecca of Southern Illinois. I might have seen one buck that was pushing the 200" mark in that time. There just aren`t that many out there to believe that you have a chance to see five of them...let alone have them in range to actually kill them. I have killed 6 of the 8 biggest bucks to come within range of my stand. Even if I had killed the two that got away I still would be short of 900". saskguy, or anyone for that matter, with 5 that total over 1000" is an incredibly amazing feat. There just simply aren`t that many 200" bucks out there.


Yeah, I don't think we at all disagree on this. Sometimes that #1 that I have listed will mean a person will have to be able to be very mobile or have a tremendous amount of premier hunting locations available. And by that, it may mean having exclusive rights to large tracts of land in the very best areas, or having the $$$$ to go to places where the foot work has already been done. I'm not at all saying that ALL people that have recorded 900 or 1000+ totals have either. But, hardwork alone just won't get it, if the rest of the stars don't line up.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

scrapejuice said:


> Yeah, I don't think we at all disagree on this. Sometimes that #1 that I have listed will mean a person will have to be able to be very mobile or have a tremendous amount of premier hunting locations available. And by that, it may mean having exclusive rights to large tracts of land in the very best areas, or having the $$$$ to go to places where the foot work has already been done. I'm not at all saying that ALL people that have recorded 900 or 1000+ totals have either. But, hardwork alone just won't get it, if the rest of the stars don't line up.
> 
> Even then the % of bucks that can (genetics, age, nutrition) grow a 200" set of antlers in the wild is rediculously low in my opinion. While its true, it does/can happen in some areas of the midwest more often than a lot of other places. Its still relatively low.


^^^revised


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Sometimes that #1 that I have listed will mean a person will have to be able to be very mobile or have a tremendous amount of premier hunting locations available


I think that realistically one needs an unpressured area and old bucks more than anything else. My top 5 came off the same square mile, none of which was or is today, exclusive access. I've also picked sheds off that same chunk that came from a 200" deer which I never did kill....or see during the season for that matter.

I say lack of pressure simply based on the fact that if you'd have asked me 6 yrs ago if I'd kill another 200" buck I'd have said that I thought I would. Now I would say that I may never again see one. In the past 5 yrs the am't of hunters in the area I hunt has skyrocketed and the number of terrific potential bucks getting killed has skyrocketed too. I cannot complain, everyone else has the same permission rights on those properties as I. Because of the above statement, I agree with scrapejuice on controlling large amounts of land and having exclusive access. If those stars (exclusive access, control of property) were aligned then you bet, I'd bet on killing another one day.

At the end of the day, you need to be where they can exist before you can worry about finding one, or killing one. That's the secret that isn't a secret.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

here is my replacement buck from this year :wink: 147"


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Can we be best friends? lol



saskguy said:


> All from private land. Not leased, sole access or managed or anyting like that, just handshake permission from a variety of neighbors, softball teammates and friends close to home.
> Here is the smallest and the largest. (L&R)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

I see six mounts there saskguy. Which one is not on the top 5 list, and what did it score?


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

786 here


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> the only way my top 5 will reach 1000 is if you add the body weight and the antlers together :tongue:


Same here lol


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

This might as well be on a fishing forum and all the guys from florida and texas are bragging about the big largemouth they're able to catch.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

[QUOTEI see six mounts there saskguy. Which one is not on the top 5 list, and what did it score?][/QUOTE]
Only 4 of the ones pictured in the above mount photos are from the top 5. Middle buck fromtop pic, main frame 5x4 with split g2's, far left on bottom pic, one gross scored 173", the other somewhere around 168, I don't remeber exactly. This mount is one of the 5 and I got it home since the pictures were posted.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

All I can do is shake my head and say simply incredible. Huge congrats to you, on all of those hunts, sask.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

fatsbucknut said:


> This might as well be on a fishing forum and all the guys from florida and texas are bragging about the big largemouth they're able to catch.


Point taken, and understood. However I will add that just being in/from an area guarantees nothing. Two of my buddies, and I, spent a couple of days on Lake Okeechobee a few years back. One 5 1/2 pound largemouth was the best we could do. Location is a very big factor, but it isn`t the only factor.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure if I had seen the new one up yet. Very nice sask


----------



## Gurnbow (Dec 19, 2008)

JOSHM said:


> here is my replacement buck from this year :wink: 147"


Holy Brow Tine Batman! Nice


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

hunting170 said:


> Point taken, and understood. However I will add that just being in/from an area guarantees nothing. Two of my buddies, and I, spent a couple of days on Lake Okeechobee a few years back. One 5 1/2 pound largemouth was the best we could do. Location is a very big factor, but it isn`t the only factor.


closing is a big deal especially with a bow. i know a lot of guys from ks that hunt better land than me that just cant make it happen. i'm sure it's the same in illinois and saskatchewan too. i will admit if you stay close to home to hunt and live in an area where huge bucks are more dream than reality you have to hunt for the best you got at hand. really anybody around here with 5 better than 150" is doing pretty good. i said it before and it's still my goal, if i have a legitimate 150+ buck in range i'm going to kill him. it just so happens i've had a few bigger than that come along first.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

i love this thread


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

HOOSIER55 said:


> i love this thread


Sask is the man. I hadn't seen his latest mount so thanks for the bump, looks freaking awesome.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump for one of my favorite threads.


----------



## hunterthehunter (Jul 7, 2010)

5 3/8". I have only shot one spike (it only had one point and a circumference measurement on the other side)

























And yes that was my first deer.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Guess after last year I can update my best five to 842 miles away from others tho lol


----------



## Gregor6976 (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome thread! I have 3 bucks from MI and Im at 304", but Im very proud of them!

Hoping to add about 130" to that this year! Got my eyes on a nice one!


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

hunterthehunter said:


> 5 3/8". I have only shot one spike (it only had one point and a circumference measurement on the other side)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest this is the best deer I have seen in this thread yet. Kudos to you on your first deer.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

saskguys trophy room looks like cabelas lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

195B&C said:


> saskguys trophy room looks like cabelas lol


Haha ya it's awesome! What does your top 5 score?


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

My top 5 add up to total 729". 145" average. Some of you guys are 300-400" ahead of me!!!!!


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

saskguy said:


> [QUOTEI see six mounts there saskguy. Which one is not on the top 5 list, and what did it score?]


Only 4 of the ones pictured in the above mount photos are from the top 5. Middle buck fromtop pic, main frame 5x4 with split g2's, far left on bottom pic, one gross scored 173", the other somewhere around 168, I don't remeber exactly. This mount is one of the 5 and I got it home since the pictures were posted.















[/QUOTE]


Saskguy, I'm sure you get this alot but that is truly amazing. I have enjoyed your kills from the Realtree forums before I ever knew about AT. I don't post a lot, but if I see where you have posted I usually read it. I don't care where you live, there is no doubt in my mind you'd kill some of the largest deer in the area you hunted. Sure, one giant in a lifetime in Saskatchewan is foreseeable. Heck, a giant in a lifetime where I hunt in MS is foreseeable. However, to have amassed the collection that you have right now at your age is something that is difficult to comprehend. The thing that impresses me is, I don't know what you do for a living, but you hunt permission only land with no leases and seem to not be some rich-prick buying deer on paid hunts. 

Being hardcore about hunting and hunting deer before it was the new "cool" thing to do, it's hard for me to pull for some of the clowns I see going into the woods every year. For you sir, I hope you kill a giant every year because I know you've put in the time shed hunting and passing numerous deer to kill a specific deer.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

755" officially scored.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

So who has upgraded this year?


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> However, to have amassed the collection that you have right now at your age is something that is difficult to comprehend. The thing that impresses me is, I don't know what you do for a living, but you hunt permission only land with no leases and seem to not be some rich-prick buying deer on paid hunts.
> 
> Being hardcore about hunting and hunting deer before it was the new "cool" thing to do, it's hard for me to pull for some of the clowns I see going into the woods every year. For you sir, I hope you kill a giant every year because I know you've put in the time shed hunting and passing numerous deer to kill a specific deer


I guess I missed this post in Sept. I am a school teacher, middle years. I rarely carry a tag into Nov. as I rarely have an opportunity to hunt then. I am definately not rich therefore my money is spent on my family not a place to hunt. Thanks for the nice comments.




> So who has upgraded this year?


My overall avg dropped this yr. Age before score for me.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I upgraded slightly.

replaced a 142 from last year, with a 154 this season.

166, 162, 154, 154, 148

New top 5 total is 784.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

saskguy said:


> I guess I missed this post in Sept. I am a school teacher, middle years. I rarely carry a tag into Nov. as I rarely have an opportunity to hunt then. I am definately not rich therefore my money is spent on my family not a place to hunt. Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> My overall avg dropped this yr. Age before score for me.


Any pics of this years buck? I love seeing those pigs you shoot!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Featherbuster (Aug 22, 2011)

I am over 1000 but its gonna take a lot more than 5 heads to do that LOL 620 for me


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm at 730 total for my best 5 bowkills. 165,154,143,135,133 average of 146


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Simply incredible accomplishment to even be able to have a top 5 that are worthy of being measured!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

570", I'm halfway there....


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

I was able to upgrade this year. I am at 895 gross inches for my best 5 whitetails. I was able to upgrade my top 5 muleys as well to hit 1066 gross. And my top 10 muleys will now hit 2003 gross.


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

I also upgraded, 792, all bow kills.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

upped my top 5 by 1" killed a 156" muledeer buck yesterday to replace my previous #5 155" white tail. new ttl: 864 all bow kills


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Upgrade yesterday with this 139" old buck. New total 707", still way behind some of you guys. Maybe I'll get a giant someday.


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

850 give or take in bow kills. I cheated though..been to Saskatchewan 29 times.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I have only killed 2 bucks with a bow. They total 361


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

eblues said:


> 850 give or take in bow kills. I cheated though..been to Saskatchewan 29 times.


:chortle:


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

859 All bow
194 190 160 160 155


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

balls said:


> 859 All bow
> 194 190 160 160 155


We need pics of those!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Upgrade yesterday with this 139" old buck. New total 707", still way behind some of you guys. Maybe I'll get a giant someday.


Did you throw an axe through him? Holy crap!


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

760 for me. That's with a 200" too.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

754 for me- all NY and CT


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

The one on tailgate 2012-155'' KS
Double drop 2005-160'' MO
9 point 2011-190'' KS
10 with trash 2009-194" KS
Old grey buck 2008-160" KS

859 ALL BOW


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Any pics of this years buck? I love seeing those pigs you shoot


This one was far less about score than age and character. He will gross mid 50's though I think with a near 22" spread and a longest beam of 26".


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

saskguy said:


> This one was far less about score than age and character. He will gross mid 50's though I think with a near 22" spread and a longest beam of 26".


Just wondering, about how much does this and other bucks youve killed field dress at? That look to have enormous bodies!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

702 For me -


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

saskguy said:


> This one was far less about score than age and character. He will gross mid 50's though I think with a near 22" spread and a longest beam of 26".


Great old buck. How old would u guess him to be??


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

I've only killed three and two were with a gun so 230" maybe and only 25" with a bow


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ned250 said:


> Did you throw an axe through him? Holy crap!


Haha that's not all a hole. Rocket steelhead sliced through that shoulder like butter though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

balls said:


> View attachment 1527176
> View attachment 1527173
> View attachment 1527170
> View attachment 1527175
> ...


Deadly stuff!


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not worthy. Some of you are amazing. Congrats to you for getting it done with the biggens. My top 5 are 735 and increasing.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I love it when this thread comes back up


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

809"

175 Bow
170 Gun
161 Bow
154 Gun
149 Bow

4 of the 5 are in my avatar


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Get to upgrade again, got a nice muzzle loader buck, up to 807" now, all bow but one.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

saskguy said:


> This one was far less about score than age and character. He will gross mid 50's though I think with a near 22" spread and a longest beam of 26".


Awesome!!


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like I made another jump up from 781 this year.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

dang I feel like a whimp at 731 LOL, give me some slack I just started bow hunting in 2003


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

I upped my total this year to 625 (all bow)...lol I know it's nowhere near the giants y'all are slaying but I'm proud as heck of them all! I finally got my bow kill average up to 125 P&Y minimum so I'm happy. But you guys have given me something to shoot for! lol


----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)

I'm around 555", but being in Florida and 3 of them on public land, I say we grade on a curve, lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im at about 100 for my two bucks :smile: happy as a kid in a candy store


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

715.5 is my top five ... So average of 142.9" ... All Pennsylvania bucks also

161.5"
150"
145"
138"
121"


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> 153
> 
> 152
> 
> ...


update, latest to make the list Dec. 13th, 150.25


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

727 Not bad for all of em being in the hills of southeastern Ky


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

my top 5 ky bow kills are 750"


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

mcharlton said:


> 715.5 is my top five ... So average of 142.9" ... All Pennsylvania bucks also
> 
> 161.5"
> 150"
> ...


Nice P.A. bucks


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

203,bow
171,muzzleloader
156,bow
153,bow
147,bow

830"


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

646" here in Canada.


----------



## chancegrayl (Jul 6, 2012)

The one and only buck i have seen in the woods. My trophy, i can still remember sitting in the stand not being able to stand up becuase my legs were shaking so bad. So to me he scores over 1000.... I know thats not how it works.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

Sitting at about 854, all bow kills, made a couple upgrades in recent years. I am thinking that it will be higher after I get someone who really knows what they are doing to score my most recent bow kill, I have got one of the lower scores compared to others when they measure. I got a buck I measured at 183 6/8 measured by a real scorer who came up with 188 and change, two years after I shot it. Most of them are non-typicals and goofy to measure. Here's the wrap up:

195 (2012)
188 (2010)
163 (2011)
156
152

I'm only 24, so if all goes according to plan I hope to steadily keep making numbers appear like the ones on the top of the list!


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nice P.A. bucks


Thank you sir!


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

moondoondude said:


> Sitting at about 854, all bow kills, made a couple upgrades in recent years. I am thinking that it will be higher after I get someone who really knows what they are doing to score my most recent bow kill, I have got one of the lower scores compared to others when they measure. I got a buck I measured at 183 6/8 measured by a real scorer who came up with 188 and change, two years after I shot it. Most of them are non-typicals and goofy to measure. Here's the wrap up:
> 
> 195 (2012)
> 188 (2010)
> ...


All Maryland deer?


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

SamPotter said:


> All Maryland deer?


Yes sir.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Ummm, my two biggest are around 80, and my next two are around 60. I'd be lucky to be over 300 with my number 5


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

I upgraded with a 147" 8 pointer this year:
2003: 145 gun CT
2006: 166 bow NY
2007: 144 bow NY
2008: 164 gun NY
2012: 147 gun NY
766 Total


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm 21 and at a 741 gross pretty proud that I've gotten so lucky..... Very proud of my shed collection top 5 gross 356


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

This is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see what the heavy hitters put down this year!


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

SamPotter said:


> I upgraded with a 147" 8 pointer this year:
> 2003: 145 gun CT
> 2006: 166 bow NY
> 2007: 144 bow NY
> ...


Impressive NY collection! Where are the pics?


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm at about 200 inches total on four bucks. One of them probably goes about 120, the other three are about 25 each. I've never measured them though. Hopefully after this year I'll be at about 350.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Can't wait to see what the heavy hitters put down this year!


Im hoping a dark horse rides in and knocks down a world record! lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Im hoping a dark horse rides in and knocks down a world record! lol


A nice little 300" would go a long way in helping all of our numbers!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> A nice little 300" would go a long way in helping all of our numbers!


I cant even imagine


----------



## Grayson210 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never even thought about this before today. Mine are all Texas bow kills. Rounding down to the nearest inch, I'm at:

210"
172"
156"
141"
136"

For a total of 815". If I could throw in a couple I've missed, I'd be much higher.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

obeRON said:


> Impressive NY collection! Where are the pics?


Ha- thanks! I forgot about this thread. I can't find a pic of the CT buck but here are the others:

2006: 166 bow NY








2007: 144 bow NY








2008: 164 gun NY








2012: 147 gun NY


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Alan you ugly sob how the heck are you!? Sam hewitt here u used to hunt our ground back in the day lol and my top 5 are 812


----------



## fly1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Top 5 any weapon (gross score) = 729
Top 5 archery only (gross) = about 600 - a couple under 100 inches I never measured - just estimated.


----------



## Warren1726 (Oct 11, 2012)

KyGaBowOnly said:


> My top 5 add up to 1,100". Yes I'm a BEAST when it comes to hunting!



That is insane! I'm not sure I could take that seriously without pics!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Warren1726 said:


> That is insane! I'm not sure I could take that seriously without pics!


as the OP, numbers are cool but i want to see PICS!


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome thread, I dont know how I've missed it all these years.
My top 5 is at 660 
148
143
134
125
110

An average of 132


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

3dn4jc said:


> update, latest to make the list Dec. 13th, 150.25
> 
> View attachment 1550248


Being a NC resident my entire life, I can honestly say that, those are Awesome numbers


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

180 p&y said:


> 180
> 158
> 155
> 154
> 173


Those are some beautiful deer. Wow


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nomansland said:


> Those are some beautiful deer. Wow


You should see his 200" that he shot after posting those pics!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

here is some of my pa . scrubs add up to about 75 maybe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> You should see his 200" that he shot after posting those pics!


Yes his 2011 buck is a monster! I know alan personally hes a great guy and hunter! He used to hint some of our ground years ago! Didnt know he was on AT til i seen this thread lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Yes his 2011 buck is a monster! I know alan personally hes a great guy and hunter! He used to hint some of our ground years ago! Didnt know he was on AT til i seen this thread lol


Ya he's a junky, text back and forth with him about deer hunting pretty much everyday!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

hunterhewi said:


> Yes his 2011 buck is a monster! I know alan personally hes a great guy and hunter! He used to hint some of our ground years ago! Didnt know he was on AT til i seen this thread lol


i learned a lot hunting your grandmas place, the funnest deer hunting i have ever had. my son still talks about hunting down there too, hit the horns and grab your bow cause something is coming!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

well since Cody brought this back to page one and i keep getting tapatalk alerts . . . . . . .

*POST PICS GUYS!*


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Haha thats funny i remember you used to hunt there quite a bit! Weve killed some toads outa there the last few years all bow


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Haha thats funny i remember you used to hunt there quite a bit! Weve killed some toads outa there the last few years all bow


You better post some pics to show Alan what he has been missing out on lol!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

pa.hunter said:


> View attachment 1760370
> View attachment 1760371
> View attachment 1760372
> View attachment 1760373
> here is some of my pa . scrubs add up to about 75 maybe


nice looking euro's i like that style of plaque :thumbs_up


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Im tryin but at wont let me lol pos haha


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Ive seen alans deer lol he aint missin much i killed a 180 in 2010 and weve shot 4-5 150-170s


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

This is an amazing thread! It's unreal some of the big scores that have been posted! :clap:

My top 5 are:
152 - MN
152 - WI
155 - MN
157 - WI
159 - MN
Total = 775
Average = 155


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^^ you sir have an amazing wall! Congrats!!! ^^^^


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

That full body 8 is one gorgeous buck! Man id love to get my hands on a big eastern turk like that one! Killed many many rios and one hybrid but never an eastern.


----------



## CardiacBH (Aug 17, 2013)

Well my lowly 597 averaging 119.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Grifter said:


> This is an amazing thread! It's unreal some of the big scores that have been posted! :clap:
> 
> My top 5 are:
> 152 - MN
> ...


Wow that is an awesome trophy wall! Major congrats to you sir.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone upgrade already this year?


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure my top 5 bull elk dont score over 1000. This is an awesome thread.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

I bumped my top five muleys up from 1066 to 1079 with a 211 gross this year. No whitetail yet this year, haven't seen anything big for them yet, tough winter on them last year.


----------



## berdarien (May 29, 2013)

I only have two I ever scored. One killed in 97 and one in 98.. It was long ago and we left the horns in the barn but if I remember right it the first one was right at 183 the second was low 170's. Friend got another 170 something same year as my 180. Neither of those were "the deer" we wanted either. Both were from Morgan county kentucky on our farm. All three of the deer we harvested there were shot on nearly the same spot eating apples.

Btw Anyone who has over 750 imho has done an outstanding job. Sask I mean ***.. amazing mind blowing, epic, phenomenal, skillful yeah yeah yeah.. Btw that last dark horned deer or 2nd to last is one of the prettiest racks I have ever seen on a deer. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

854 now and doubt i can bump that up


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

723


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

mikep43019 said:


> 854 now and doubt i can bump that up


That's a great number, would love to see pics!


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Last pic is terrible haha but here you go


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Impressive stuff right there man!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Like Alan said earlier, your guys scores don't count without pics!


----------



## blackradio (Jul 18, 2012)

200" for me (only shot 2 bucks)


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

saskguy said:


> You'd lose that bet. 1019". 235, 206, 201, 196, 181. I actually rounded the fractions down on all of them.
> Not trying to sound like an ass, just have been lucky enough to have things work out well on some great properties.


Sorry man, but 3 deer over 200 inches? where are these pics?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

His pics have been up on other threads saskguy has some GIANTS!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Apasuphan dont listen to that Alan guy hes a lucky **** haha! Ive known him for years he used to hunt some ground of ours! Hes a good dude


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

mikepahl318 said:


> Sorry man, but 3 deer over 200 inches? where are these pics?


His pics are in this thread, field shots and trophy room shots.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

772


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Apasuphan dont listen to that Alan guy hes a lucky **** haha! Ive known him for years he used to hunt some ground of ours! Hes a good dude


Ya I text back and forth with him about hunting all the time, just waiting to see what he puts on the ground this year!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nelly23 said:


> 772


Pics! Yes I want to see your 230" again! Lol


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

*3 of them*

Here are three of mine. 232, 148, 138


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

That 200 of his was pure luck lol but id take it! 3 of my mounts are in the studs from the past thread have one from 2011 im still waiting on hes a gross 150. Hope i can get a good one down this year also!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

.








Alright here they are 4 of my biggest also have a 160 class i shot but didnt mount years ago


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nelly23 said:


> Here are three of mine. 232, 148, 138


Never gets old! Btw I'm pretty sure I saw you and your buck on a billboard while driving through minnesota on my way to Canada.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> View attachment 1786279
> 
> View attachment 1786283
> .
> ...


Great bucks!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

this is looking like it needs to be a *"best 10 bow kills, no posting without pics" *thread


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

213
192
188
184
181

All with bow


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh geez its that alan guy again hahaha! Not all of mine are bow kills ive only been bowhunting for 6 seasons now. Have a few does a 180 first bow buck in 2010 and the 150 in 2011 goofed up and missed twice on a 170 non typical last year both times at 60 yards!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Ohiobooners ive seen some of you bucks they are some studs for sure man! Just gota get that wife of yours on one and stop hoggin them all!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

God I never get tired of seeing that 232!!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Ohiobooners ive seen some of you bucks they are some studs for sure man! Just gota get that wife of yours on one and stop hoggin them all!


Hopefully in the morning my friend


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Same here hope me or the gf can put a good one down. Still after her first buck with a bow. She has killed a bunch of turks and a nice big doe so far


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Only one of mine is with a bow. 
They add up to 615. 

The bow one (133")









The rest (152, 130, couple of 100s)








Hoping to improve on this next year.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine totals out to 72 I think...


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

you guys kill some hogs


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

updating my top 5 with a 172, my only non bow kill in my top 5

172
163
158
154
147

new total of 794 and a new average of 158.8


----------



## boyd447 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just added my top five... Gross scores is at 908

212
183
181
172
160


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

deer2fowl said:


> I'm not worthy. Some of you are amazing. Congrats to you for getting it done with the biggens. My top 5 are 735 and increasing.


Bumped my five up to 768 this year.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

boyd447 said:


> Just added my top five... Gross scores is at 908
> 
> 212
> 183
> ...


Everything over 800" requires pictures.


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

spencer12 said:


> About oh 130" lol





About the same here...😠


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

401. That's about 80 inches per deer. All with bow. Hard hunted pa bucks don't get as big.
113
110
85
65
28


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

156
142
135
128
123 
all from va and all but one public


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Outa my first er second hundred?


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

180 p&y said:


> 180
> 158
> 155
> 154
> 173


Dayum! Nice shooting Tex!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

boyd447 said:


> Just added my top five... Gross scores is at 908
> 
> 212
> 183
> ...


That's a nice list. Congrats


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> Everything over 800" requires pictures.


seems i just sqeezed in under the picture line, 799. quite a coincidince, no?:wink:


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

175"
170"
155"
153"
150" 

803"

160" average


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

171
156
144
139
131

742


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

172 this year
132
128
127
121

680" total


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

587  Bow only of course. This is AT.

131
121
120
110
105


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Updated top five total: 167-4/8. ML. Iowa
151-0/8. ML. Ohio
147-3/8. ML. Iowa
146-1/8. Bow. Illinois
141-6/8. Bow. WV

753-7/8 total


----------



## Dmorvant (Sep 3, 2013)

So where's all the holier than tho bow hunters? Someone makes a post about a kid with a muzzle loader or god forbid a xbow and they get thrashed. Saskguy does it and everyone wants to pat his a**. 

Sounds like some people got a slice of humble pie. 

Those are monsters saskguy. This wasn't to take a shot at you. I think everyone should be happy to hunt with whatever they choose.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Dmorvant said:


> So where's all the holier than tho bow hunters? Someone makes a post about a kid with a muzzle loader or god forbid a xbow and they get thrashed. Saskguy does it and everyone wants to pat his a**.
> 
> Sounds like some people got a slice of humble pie.
> 
> Those are monsters saskguy. This wasn't to take a shot at you. I think everyone should be happy to hunt with whatever they choose.


:happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Dmorvant said:


> So where's all the holier than tho bow hunters? Someone makes a post about a kid with a muzzle loader or god forbid a xbow and they get thrashed. Saskguy does it and everyone wants to pat his a**.
> 
> Sounds like some people got a slice of humble pie.
> 
> Those are monsters saskguy. This wasn't to take a shot at you. I think everyone should be happy to hunt with whatever they choose.


Its hard to hate on that guy, haha. He has shot some huge deer but stays so humble that the majority of negative commenters leave him alone. I have no idea if some of his giants are with a bow or not. Never cared honestly, I just like seeing pics of them. A top five list of archery only kills would be interesting but anytime sask has an excuse to post that 235" brute, Im gonna look at it. haha


----------



## Dmorvant (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree. I love seeing his post. Like I said that was not a shot at him. It was point at the guys that love to pick on someone


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> My list is similar only 20 so I should have time to build it up.
> 1. 152
> 2. 145
> 3. 137
> ...


Very close to you as well. 
1. 162
2. 151
3. 140
4. 120
5. 60 ish? really dont know small 6 like you

Killed over 30 deer with a bow, but only 20. Maybe if I measured my two elk I would be worth posting hahaha


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

150 0/8"
151 1/8"
155 4/8"
164 0/8"
168 6/8"
--------
789 3/8"


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

trapper.robi said:


> Very close to you as well.
> 1. 162
> 2. 151
> 3. 140
> ...


I added a 140 and a 134 after that post though. :wink: lol


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dont lie Cody lmao


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Dont lie Cody lmao


Lol!


----------



## boyd447 (Dec 25, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> That's a nice list. Congrats


Thanks!... I should of made clear that three are bow kills and the other two are muzzleloader kills.


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

You should have added bucks that guys pay thousands for and are behind a fence don't count. Those r so easy a caveman could do it!!!!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

741.75


----------



## jdill23 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very impressed with everybody in this thread. 706" for me Avg. 141" 
150
144
143
141
128


----------



## dchughes7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dmorvant said:


> So where's all the holier than tho bow hunters? Someone makes a post about a kid with a muzzle loader or god forbid a xbow and they get thrashed. Saskguy does it and everyone wants to pat his a**.
> 
> Sounds like some people got a slice of humble pie.
> 
> Those are monsters saskguy. This wasn't to take a shot at you. I think everyone should be happy to hunt with whatever they choose.


I'm glad somebody said this. I also have nothing against anyone of this forum and love seeing big bucks. I would have shot every deer saskguy has with any weapon and been darn proud. However it does seem like some of the holier than thou posters are hiding. Maybe that's what makes this thread so great. I'm 2 bucks away from having 5 with a bow only. Keep em coming


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

People can go ahead and badmouth me for shooting deer with a muzzleloader all they wish I do not care. The biggest deer I have ever killed with a bow is 173. I only bowhunt in September because that is archery only month. I will always change it up in oct. and grab my smokepole because I am allowed and I enjoy it. I won't make excuses, I don't need to, if people don't like it, I won't lose sleep over what an internet comment says. I hunt to kill a big buck and I do it almost only on weekday evenings during Sept and Oct. No vacation time or rut hunting for this dude, work and family don't allow it.

I know, it takes nothing to kill a deer with a gun. The guns totally erases any previous scouting or "passes on bucks" in the past, I've heard it before, that's okay. 

Dmorvant, I know it was no shot at me, no worries. I'm actually surprised it hasn't happened too. It's funny that the weapon and the shot is only the culmination of the hunt. Tomorrow I will shed hunt and hopefully find a part of what may just be a many year long game of cat and mouse with a certain deer. I suspect most people that would care to badmouth people that hunt with guns too wouldn't even make it back from where I will trudge to in snowshoes tomorrow. The hike through all that snow would beat them down. Hey, I should say that anyone who gets to shed hunt in less than 30" of snow isn't really shed hunting at all.

At the end of that day I realize that some people just simply like to or have the need to undermine others so they won't bother me. Instead I'll just be grateful that I have been fortunate enough to amass what is a beautiful beginning to an almost "whitetail museum" of mounts and hawg sheds in my basement. I have also done so as a regular guy on handshake permission non exclusive access lands with no time to hunt the rut, no vacation days for hunting and no time or money away from my family to hunt. I realize that there are very few guys out there who have killed what I have under the same circumstances and I indeed feel blessed and do not care what weapon I used. Good, no, lucky yes. Some folks just dislike other's good luck.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

saskguy said:


> People can go ahead and badmouth me for shooting deer with a muzzleloader all they wish I do not care. The biggest deer I have ever killed with a bow is 173. I only bowhunt in September because that is archery only month. I will always change it up in oct. and grab my smokepole because I am allowed and I enjoy it. I won't make excuses, I don't need to, if people don't like it, I won't lose sleep over what an internet comment says. I hunt to kill a big buck and I do it almost only on weekday evenings during Sept and Oct. No vacation time or rut hunting for this dude, work and family don't allow it.
> 
> I know, it takes nothing to kill a deer with a gun. The guns totally erases any previous scouting or "passes on bucks" in the past, I've heard it before, that's okay.
> 
> ...


I took it as folks giving you credit for your accomplishments. I think most folks know your big bucks come with a lot of hard work and they appreciate that an average joe can accomplish what the best of the best "pro hunters" haven't done. Now lets see a pic of those top 5 big bucks again. Haha


----------



## barhunter75 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bownovice13 said:


> 572 but I'm 13 so I have time


That's as impressive as the 1000's to me. Congratulations!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

This would be a fitting plsce for an old George Carlin joke.

"I've never slept with a perfect 10.....but I have screwed 5 2's!"

My top 2 are 120" and 118", it goes down after that. I did get a 90" 6pt from the ground though.... That's gotta count for something...


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> Im at 901


Really?!? :wink:

Awesome thread otherwise.


----------



## MadX (Jan 28, 2012)

161
130
128
121
95ish

3 were the last 3 years including the big one with bow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Really?!? :wink:
> 
> Awesome thread otherwise.


978" counting gun kills :zip:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Really?!? :wink:
> 
> Awesome thread otherwise.


I think we can give him a big fat 0...


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dukslayer26 said:


> You should have added bucks that guys pay thousands for and are behind a fence don't count. Those r so easy a caveman could do it!!!!


This is classic!


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

514, which is actually decent for Florida.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Ahh...nothing beats a thread that's totally devoted to leg humping and horn-porn worship.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> Im at 901


Not no more.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

nhns4 said:


> Not no more.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> Im hoping a dark horse rides in and knocks down a world record! lol


A little foreshadowing.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

143 and 142 are my biggest....

Here are the next 3 behind them....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Cjclemens said:


> Ahh...nothing beats a thread that's totally devoted to leg humping and horn-porn worship.


Yeah we are all just horrible people.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes we are. 
I enjoy nature's art. I hump only the legs of one person.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> Yes we are.
> I enjoy nature's art. I hump only the legs of one person.


Apparently since some of us were friendly with Chad that meant we worshiped him.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I meant the leg of my wife,..most times that's as close as she lets me get. lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I meant the leg of my wife,..most times that's as close as she lets me get. lol


Haha yeah that's what I figured you meant, just referring to how some of us are considered OB leg humpers.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

saskguy said:


> I meant the leg of my wife,..most times that's as close as she lets me get. lol


Your wife must be talking to my wife.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think it`s time to get everyone in kill mode again.


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

Great bucks.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

I am all about leg humping.

854. Makes for an average right over 170.

All in Maryland. That number will most likely not increase, at least in the next 20 years or so - which I am comfortable with.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> 570", I'm halfway there....


136
125
111
111
100

New Total 583. Chipping away, hoping to break the 600" mark this year


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

moondoondude said:


> I am all about leg humping.
> 8
> 854. Makes for an average right over 170.
> 
> All in Maryland. That number will most likely not increase, at least in the next 20 years or so - which I am comfortable with.


With the roll you've been on how could this not increase. That's impressive.


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

427 but with only 3 deer and also in NY! haha

142" average.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

631" all oklahoma bow kills


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

All public land, all Pennsylvania, all bow kills...
128 3/8
122 1/8
121
119
106

all NET scores, don't remember what they gross... 
Total: 596 4/8" not going to lie im pretty proud of that for 22 years old, hats off to you guys at 800+ let alone 1000, crazy


----------



## jamesbarba (Sep 10, 2014)

774 for me- all NY and CT


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

127
125
123
121
116

612 for me!!!!!!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Wonder where Mitch Rompola would be on this list?


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

I upgraded 5 inches from my last year's buck so I'm up to 780. :teeth:

160
157
156
155
152
Avg 156


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> Ok cool, I wanted to make sure I wasnt lying haha.


I love irony lol


----------



## Quickone4u (Sep 22, 2013)

Grifter said:


> I upgraded 5 inches from my last year's buck so I'm up to 780. :teeth:
> 
> 160
> 157
> ...


I must now clean my computer screen after jazzing all over it:mg:


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Grifter said:


> I upgraded 5 inches from my last year's buck so I'm up to 780. :teeth:
> 
> 160
> 157
> ...



WOW just awesome. Congrats that is one of the nicest man cave/ office I have ever seen.
Darin


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

i didn't upgrade this year. lots of really nice totals guys :thumbs_up did any of the rest of you have any good fortune?


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Two new upgrades for me this year.
150
152
153
157
175
Top five total 787 average of 157.4






175






157


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

163
156
153
143
125

Total of 740, avg of 148


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Wirtbowhunter said:


> 163
> 156
> 153
> 143
> ...


Great deer buddy!!!!


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

No upgrade for me this year just a broken up 158"


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

mikep43019 said:


> No upgrade for me this year just a broken up 158"


 Why would you shoot such a trashy buck?


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> Why would you shoot such a trashy buck?


he only had 3-4" broke off lol


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

mikep43019 said:


> he only had 3-4" broke off lol


 Give me a call next time, ill cull the broke ones for ya...


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Just shy of 650", none of them from a treestand, only one was a rifle kill.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

180 p&y said:


> 180
> 158
> 155
> 154
> 173


Impressive. Are they all Kansas bucks? My best year was 2 equalling 340" and change.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

snoodcrusher said:


> Great deer buddy!!!!


Snood well done. I bet not all from WV either. LOL


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Snood well done. I bet not all from WV either. LOL


I'd like to know what is so LOL? Not all are from WV, 2 of them are, 2 are from public land in Ohio, one private ground in Ohio.


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

I havent killed 5 bucks worth scoring but my top 2 would be around 251 3/8 on my best 2 but one of them was 141 3/8 the other was 110 even


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> Impressive. Are they all Kansas bucks? My best year was 2 equalling 340" and change.


They are all ks bucks. My #1 is 197 now.
Just over 172 average


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Upgrades on this thread is always a good thing!


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

ohiobooners said:


> Are we talking top 5 bucks or top 5 archery bucks?





ohiobooners said:


> Ok cool, I wanted to make sure I wasnt lying haha.


That's funny right there!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

floridacrackr said:


> That's funny right there!


yeah


----------



## jkratz (Mar 28, 2007)

888 for me, 178 average. Have one on the cams consistently this year that will easily bump this into the 925 range.


----------



## mundell88 (Nov 13, 2014)

About the same as my credit score, 632 lol


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

No pics, no credit


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

194"
160"
156"
147"
145"

Five best equals 802. So average of 160". I sure wish Saskguy was still around here. Anybody know if he has killed anymore monsters?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> recalculated to figure in two gun kills....I am at 978. That is over 10 years tho


Dude your knocking on the 1000" mark,hope you get there this year you kill some studs for sure! Your posts are knowledgable and informative a lot can be learned from you


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

ohiobooners said:


> Figuring top 5
> 
> Bow only - 901
> Bow and gun - 978


lol


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

The ob posts are classics now


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Not sure about one of mine because it is a velvet buck and my taxi said don't let anyone touch it. Consensus is it's probably around 180..so I'll go with that.

180
167
162
160
138

Total of 807 for a 161 avg


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ohiobooners said:


> recalculated to figure in two gun kills....I am at 978. That is over 10 years tho


LOL. *recalculated to figure in bought racks and high fence deer.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I still need three more bucks before I can play


----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)

High fence and rifle kills don't count! 
1. 184
2. 170
3.162
4. 160
5. 157
Total 833 all Archery fair chase


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Posts without pics are just numbers lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

tmoos111 said:


> High fence and rifle kills don't count!
> 1. 184
> 2. 170
> 3.162
> ...


Yeah this should be an archery top 5


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I need a couple 60's


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

tmoos111 said:


> High fence and rifle kills don't count!
> 1. 184
> 2. 170
> 3.162
> ...


Stop lyin to everyone Travis! How the hell are ya


----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm doing good. Just trying to find a giant so I can't up my score!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Gota share! Hell that Brummer kid killed a stud in stafford county the other day


----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)

Ya I seen that. That deer was supposed to live where I hunt!


----------



## mundell88 (Nov 13, 2014)

ohiobooners said:


> Im hoping a dark horse rides in and knocks down a world record! lol


LMAO what a tool


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Upgrade for me with a new #4 buck. 163 4/8" gross brings my top five total to 871. All bow kills


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats a stud...congrats


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice buck 180 p&y! You got a very impressive top 5.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Brute of a buck 180p&y, congrats!!!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

This thread is worth bringing back to the top.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

That deer is frikin badass! I love how bladed those tines are!

:darkbeer:


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I hear we got an upgrade coming


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

715


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

New number one for me by a few 1/8's. Total at 726


----------



## Sdockery (Jan 22, 2014)

746 here

202
154
134
131
125
All on public land with a bow


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sdockery said:


> 746 here
> 
> 202
> 154
> ...


Lets see that 202" man!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Lets see that 202" man!


Let's see pics of them all!


----------



## Sdockery (Jan 22, 2014)

Anybody got a # I could text em too? Or email? Sittin in a tree now fightin skeeters. Phone won't let me post pics for some reason. Don't have the best pics on phone but I'll gladly show em


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

This years 151.5 Ohio buck didn't add anything to my top five but is a good buck anyway.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

180 p&y said:


> 180
> 158
> 155
> 154
> 173


180 P&Y If those are all unguided fair chase, which I see no evidence they aren't, you sir are my new hero. Very Well done! One of the finest collections I've seen.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks. Two up grades since


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

157
151
140
141
142

All North Carolina Bucks


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Guess I'm going to have to come back to Kansas. lol I went one time to Stafford Ks. Stuck a 140 + 8 point pig. Ran into Jessie Morehead while there, He had a 160+ 8 point at 350 lbs. Eat and sleep is most of what the do there.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Pics man! We want to see them. Well I want to see them


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Guess I'm going to have to come back to Kansas. lol I went one time to Stafford Ks. Stuck a 140 + 8 point pig. Ran into Jessie Morehead while there, He had a 160+ 8 point at 350 lbs. Eat and sleep is most of what the do there.


Jim thats right in my back yard brotha lol. Grew up and still do my hunting in stafford county. And yes ive seen alan(180p&y) bucks. Awesome bucks all unguided and fair chase!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

144" Non Typical 12 point








140" typical 8















150" Non Typical 12 point















141" 9 pointer















156" typical 10 pointer (Coyote ruined chance to mount)

731" Total. Not even close to 1000 but all deer I am very proud of and all bow kills.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Great bucks man!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks! Nothing like the list you have of monsters but proud of all the deer I have taken. Blessed! Great bucks and great upgrades also you added


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

You can only kill what's in front of you. I have been very fortunate to have crossed paths with the ones I have.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

180 p&y said:


> Pics man! We want to see them. Well I want to see them





















this one was Kansas


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 3253346
> View attachment 3253354
> View attachment 3253362
> this one was Kansas
> ...


That 180 is a beast. 180, thats a good number


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

View attachment 3253402
can't find my single pics of some of these but the 10 on the bottom right was a 150" 




Better picture of my best. Gross 202 net 193. Made the top 500 in P&Y 50 yr anniversary book.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats a really good buck


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

deer2fowl said:


> I'm not worthy. Some of you are amazing. Congrats to you for getting it done with the biggens. My top 5 are 735 and increasing.


Up to 772!!!


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

777"


----------



## AddyCon (Oct 27, 2010)

There are some truly amazing numbers in this thread. Congrats to you guys! I'm not to number three yet let alone my top five!

177"
132"

Gotta spend more time in the stand for sure!


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

553"


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Pics guys


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

ttt:tongue:


----------



## bowhunterks (Nov 22, 2014)

174", 172", 152", 151", 146". 795 total with a 159 average. Was able to get a new #5 this year by one inch. I'm catching up to the old man (180p&y) slowly but surely.


----------



## bow ben (Mar 15, 2012)

Top four are 197, 173, 164, 128. All with a bow on public land. Don't have a pic of the 128 right now.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

HNTRDAN said:


> 175
> 170
> 153
> 150
> ...


Mine is now...

175
170
168
155
153
821

164 Ave.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

131 6/8 (2015 Tennessee)
131 (2012 Tennessee)
127 1/8 (2014 Indiana)
121 5/8 (2015 Indiana)
121 4/8 (2013 Kentucky)

633

126.6 average


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

2


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

benkharr said:


> View attachment 3427242
> 
> 
> 131 6/8 (2015 Tennessee)
> ...


Nice bucks!


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

673 for me.






























no hero shot with the 2nd one cause I didn't find him till a few days after the shot.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

682. Nowhere near list worthy but I like em lol. Don't have pics of all of them on this phone have all except my 125" 8 though






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwork (Oct 24, 2012)

696 All from Southern WV. Don't have pictures of the others on here, have to upload later.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are some good WV buck men. Here's a couple I saw in Wyoming County this year. The lower buck was a behemoth near Twinn Falls Park. I'm guessing he scored in the 170-180's. He had 6-9" mass all the way out and was easily the biggest massed buck I've ever seen in WV.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Now we're talking! Lots of pics, that's what I like to see


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> I sure wish Saskguy was still around here. Anybody know if he has killed anymore monsters?


I'm still around lurking.:darkbeer:
I have been unable to upgrade my numbers. Came within a few inches this year but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. At least that's what I tell kids in math class.
Love the thread and photos.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

saskguy said:


> I'm still around lurking.:darkbeer:
> I have been unable to upgrade my numbers. Came within a few inches this year but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. At least that's what I tell kids in math class.
> Love the thread and photos.


Could you recommend a reputable guide in Sask for me?


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I'm still around lurking.:darkbeer:
> I have been unable to upgrade my numbers. Came within a few inches this year but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. At least that's what I tell kids in math class.
> Love the thread and photos.


Don't forget nuclear warfare


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow you guys lay down some real monsters!!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Could you recommend a reputable guide in Sask for me?


Brad Fry. www.hunttheoutback.com
Awesome guy, great hunter.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

This guy seems to have taken at least 4 buck over 200" in Ohio.

http://www.bigbuckregistry.com/post/109660558577/084-mike-behrmann-the-living-room-buck

Drag the screen down a couple guys and you'll see Steve.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Great thread!

Sent from my C6750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeffress77 said:


> #1 - 148"
> #2 - 133"
> #3 - 100" ??
> #4 - Whatever a button buck grosses....
> #5 - N/A


I'm not even doing that good lol! 
86
47
29
9 
NA

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Updating mine. I'm not going back to find it though. I've got 2 to add this year.
178. (New)
148
146
140 (new)
132
=744. =148.8 ave

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Pics!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

That's what we like to see


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

In 7 seasons of bowhunting, i've taken enough bucks for a top 4. Only 1 in my top 5 is a rifle kill from when I was 9. 
113
110
105
96
85
For a 509 total







My best from 2013 @ 113"







No. 2 from 2008 with a rifle-110"







new No. 3 from this season-105"







No.4 from 2014-96"







No.5, my first ever with a bow when i was 11-85"


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

My top 5 total up to 713". All are bow kills.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice pics guys


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

My best 5 archery deer total 693...


----------



## insanehunter11 (Mar 8, 2013)

663


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

870


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

The top row around 750 - 760 or so. Top right Ohio and the rest Pa.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

PaBone said:


> The top row around 750 - 760 or so. Top right Ohio and the rest Pa.


Great pic! If I ever get all five in the house at once I'm gonna do that.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats a BEAUTIFUL picture! And congrats on some great deer!


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

180 p&y said:


> Great pic! If I ever get all five in the house at once I'm gonna do that.


Thanks, A buddy of mine took this picture with his high dollar Nikon camera. It was starting to get dark and he had remote flashes on the ground that cast antler shadows that made the picture really nice. That old barn is still standing barely and would like to do an updated photo with a few bucks I have taken since this picture.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 27, 2006)

209,198,167,166,165 ( 905 with 21 NT points = 884 typical points) Archery only..... No bait,No guide, No foodplot, No trailcam.....


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

PaBone said:


> The top row around 750 - 760 or so. Top right Ohio and the rest Pa.


Where in pa are you?? Also the pic with them all on the barn looks super sweet! Hopefully I'll be able to do that when I stop shooting little guys!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Genesis said:


> 209,198,167,166,165 ( 905 with 21 NT points = 884 typical points) Archery only..... No bait,No guide, No foodplot, No trailcam.....


Now that the way to hunt!! Just how I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

813 but none were palmated so I'm not worthy..


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Winston_7 said:


> Where in pa are you?? Also the pic with them all on the barn looks super sweet! Hopefully I'll be able to do that when I stop shooting little guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM


----------



## cbinz19 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm at 746. A couple were gun kills


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

New upgrade to my top five

152
153
157
175
186
Top five total=832


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Bring this one back to life!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Ok cool, I wanted to make sure I wasnt lying haha.


Lol


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have only been bowhunting 40 years. Really not into measuring and inches. I suppose my top five would be 550 ish, but I am not gonna measure them.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

df06-Like you & it's been 60 years bowhunting for me. Maybe 600 but not one who really cares. I know I've had a ton of fun & adventures in 15 States & 2 Canadian provinces chasing something..


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

One of my favorite threads.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

564 for me. All North Carolina deer so I'm not going to hang my head!! Ya'll have some impressive numbers !


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

After last year mine jumped up. 
172"
158"
132"
128"
127"
------
717"


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lets see here:
156
155
154 (crazy I know, I shot them over the years in reverse order)
144
138

747


----------



## DwayneEnsign (Feb 26, 2015)

704"


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Lol


I'm dead 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

ohiobooners has over 1000"!


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm calling BS on all of these without pics! Some impressive #'s, I don't think I have one that breaks 150 though I haven't had my Iowa buck scored, pretty sure he's not even close. Great deer all.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

benkharr said:


> I'm dead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I reviewed the thread in its entirety. I counted 5 people that are posers and all are in one thread.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

db444 said:


> i reviewed the thread in its entirety. I counted 5 people that are posers and all are in one thread.


so cool


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

DB444 said:


> I reviewed the thread in its entirety. I counted 5 people that are posers and all are in one thread.


Who are they?? Obviously Ohiobooners is one...


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm at a measly 631 lol... All with a bow and the last 5 years though, so I'm proud!
..
140 NC 2012
131 KS 2016
130 MO 2015
115 OH 2012
115 NC 2013


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> Who are they?? Obviously Ohiobooners is one...


I’m giving each of them a pass unless/until they come on here again posing as superhunters. This serves as notice to those wishing to blow smoke up regular AT posters butt. I know their looking at this post because their seeking recognition regardless of what they have to do to gain it. For the most part the biggest BS’rs have disappeared magically.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

New #4 for me (3/8 shy of #3) at 173 even bumps my top five to 887. 177.4 average 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome buck 180!!!!! Congrats!


This thread is now 6 years old and I am yet to add. I am not sure the biggest buck I've found this year would let me add to the list if I were lucky enough to kill him, close but close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades as I tell my math students.
I thought I'd have one 200" to hunt this year as a real solid 180's buck that had been showing great gains survived the season last year but coyotes or something chewed him up real bad in December, ate a huge chunk of his hindquarter and he shrunk. I cannot believe he survived really. In 2015 I killed a 176 that dwarfs my 181 so really, numbers are just numbers and deer, well they are awesome regardless the score.


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

Updated:
194 3/8
185 0/8
173 1/8
164 3/8
161 0/8

For a total of 877 7/8


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

No barn pic yet, maybe this year 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm at 887 now. It's the anniversary of my #1


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool thread......

I've always wondered when I look at this thread at about the age of the hunters when they reach these feats of excellence....I mean did they kill their best 5 before they had a family and kids or in retirement or while juggling the bowling pins of life......

I always thought that would be an interesting case study....


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Cool thread......
> 
> I've always wondered when I look at this thread at about the age of the hunters when they reach these feats of excellence....I mean did they kill their best 5 before they had a family and kids or in retirement or while juggling the bowling pins of life......
> 
> I always thought that would be an interesting case study....


Or whether they live on a Midwest farm, hunt their own property or travel, use outfitters, etc. I live in the deep south, so I hunt smaller deer and enjoy outfitters occasionally, for full disclosure. 😁


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

12-Ringer said:


> Cool thread......
> 
> I've always wondered when I look at this thread at about the age of the hunters when they reach these feats of excellence....I mean did they kill their best 5 before they had a family and kids or in retirement or while juggling the bowling pins of life......
> 
> I always thought that would be an interesting case study....


I started bowhunting in 1988 when I was 26. My top 5 were killed between 1994 and 2017. I was single, married, divorced with two kids and now 59yrs old

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Juneauhunt said:


> Or whether they live on a Midwest farm, hunt their own property or travel, use outfitters, etc. I live in the deep south, so I hunt smaller deer and enjoy outfitters occasionally, for full disclosure.


I was lucky to be born in ks. Never used an outfitter for a deer hunt and my top 5 were all killed on places I hunted by permission from friends. It's a relative thing and just a game I play 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

The last 3 i killed all the antlers together scored about 100 total inches but Im not holding out for big ones like them this year. 

At least my arrows didnt bounce off the shoulder blade, course button bucks bone structure isnt very dense.


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

Whatever these would add up too. I do have another nice 10 point up at my cabin that's not included here.
The 1 on the left is the only 1 I had scored.
143 and change


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

LIBowhunter said:


> Whatever these would add up too. I do have another nice 10 point up at my cabin that's not included here.
> The 1 on the left is the only 1 I had scored.
> 143 and change
> View attachment 7476223


Woodstove just decoration???


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Woodstove just decoration???


Negative.. Just finished painting it and got it in the house. I will install it soon. Just working out the details and getting everything lined up


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

LIBowhunter said:


> Negative.. Just finished painting it and got it in the house. I will install it soon. Just working out the details and getting everything lined up


Gonna say, good looking stove needs to burn some wood!


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Gonna say, good looking stove needs to burn some wood!


Thank you. I wanted to get it done before season opened.. but... Season opened today. I'm running behind schedule. 
She will be burning wood this winter.
I plan on building a cultured stone surround and a base


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Send me a pic if you don't mind. I love a good mix drink and watching a fire burn. Good luck this season!


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Send me a pic if you don't mind. I love a good mix drink and watching a fire burn. Good luck this season!



I sure will!!
Good luck to you as well


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good thread, I need to go back and see what I posted and see if I have any upgrades.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Juneauhunt said:


> Or whether they live on a Midwest farm, hunt their own property or travel, use outfitters, etc. I live in the deep south, so I hunt smaller deer and enjoy outfitters occasionally, for full disclosure. 😁


 I made a thread back around this time for public land only kills, ill bump that one,


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> recalculated to figure in two gun kills....I am at 978. That is over 10 years tho


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if I ever posted, but my top 5 at this moment....

164 - 2011
141 - 2019
132 - 2008
127 - 2014
112 - 2009
676

The top 4 taken with friends on private land, the last one on public. I started bowhunting at age 21 in 1993, didn't get my first buck with a bow until 1998. All of my top 5 were taken after I had been married and had two kids. I have another 10 buck with bow since I started in 28 years ago, all obviously less than 112". I live in PA which is a one buck state and have only ever taken 2 buck in the same year one time when I shot one in KS and one in PA. I guess I try to look at it like this...I didn't get my first buck until 1998 and since have 15 buck with a bow or crossbow in 23 years. I am certain that number would be higher, if my standards hadn't increased, as I have let several pass, especially while hunting in KS that would make my top 5.

Again, I think this is a cool thread and hoping to update my top 5.....


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL


Did you just quote "THE OB"?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

thwackaddict said:


> Did you just quote "THE OB"?


 The myth, the legend


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I posted in this thread but I can't figure out how to search so I'll post again.

Velvet buck - 2010 - never scored, has 22 points. Taxi says the velvet will rub off if touched too much. I'd guess 180

167" - 2014

160" - 2004

145" - 2016

139" - 2008?

671 with my velvet number guess


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> The myth, the legend


He had the Top 5 with ear tags, though, so there's that.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Juneauhunt said:


> He had the Top 5 with ear tags, though, so there's that.


More like EBay price tags.....


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

"Don't you DARE TALK ABOUT OB LIKE THAT!!!"

psst..he hunts high fence and buys racks

"Uh.....OB who?" - a lot of At'ers back in the day


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Uh. . . .pics or it didn't happen guys [emoji123]

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

738 for me if I am remembering correctly. If I can count my stag it's 911 haha.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Current top 5 -887









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Second 5 -780









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't had an upgrade since 2017. Any of you getting lucky?


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think everyone is too busy hunting KS since your post to reply back….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I don't remember when I updated this. 

2016: Bow kill 165. 
2019: Bow Kill 152
2011: Muzzle Loader 147
2017 Bow Kill 143
1996: Rifle Kill 142

749

Did I cheat by putting gun kills in there.


----------



## 168p&y (Nov 12, 2019)

Total gross or B.C. gross? What happened to moon dude. He's had some giants in AT hall of fame


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I got an upgrade last night. New #2 for me. I'll update as soon as I can have him scored


----------



## Msherr77 (3 mo ago)

775 for me, all shot with the bow within the last 7 years, I only wish I had the ones that I messed up on!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

My new buck is 183 4/8 gross brings my top 5 total to 906" all bow kills. 197, 183, 180, 173, 173


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

180 p&y said:


> My new buck is 183 4/8 gross brings my top 5 total to 906" all bow kills. 197, 183, 180, 173, 173
> View attachment 7726620
> 
> View attachment 7726619



Dude!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

214” won’t get first place will it??? 😢


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

LetThemGrow said:


> 214” won’t get first place will it??? 😢


I hope your lying. I even like you enough to feel terrible for you. You should start buying more cams, and "Let them grow"


----------

